# Piaggio by night



## Dogwalker (Dec 27, 2005)

DogW


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Do you have any othe rare/interesting P.108 pics? Its long been my favourite plane and ive got a fair amount of pictures of them, but maybe you have some that I missed...


----------



## JCS (Dec 27, 2005)

Suprisingly theres actually some video footage of P.108s. I was watching something about bombers on the military channel and they had about 2 minutes of footage of the crews putting their gear on, climbing into the aircraft, and taxiing onto the runway. I wish I had a vcr so I could've recorded it.


----------



## Dogwalker (Dec 27, 2005)

I found these only today, searching for images of Piaggio and Isotta Fraschini engines. 
Here are the links, with some other images:
http://www.finn.it/regia/html/seconda_guerra_mondiale04.htm
http://digilander.libero.it/avantisavoiait/Piaggio P108B.htm

DogW


----------



## book1182 (Dec 27, 2005)

What a terrible looking bomber.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2005)

CC's not gonna like that one


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> CC's not gonna like that one


No he isn't. 

Nice pics Dogwalker, interesting to see, look forward to more.


----------



## Dogwalker (Dec 28, 2005)

This small frontal photo can be interesting.






DogW


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2005)

that's the ugliest i've ever seen it..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2005)

Thats beacause its actually a Piaggio P.50 II, Not a P.108...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2005)

oh well that excuses it's ugliness


----------



## Dogwalker (Dec 28, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Thats beacause its actually a Piaggio P.50 II, Not a P.108...


You are right, I found a more detailed image.  





DogW


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2005)

Hehe...From that angle It looks quite a lot like a Lancaster...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2005)

it looks absolutely nothing like a lanc


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> it looks absolutely nothing like a lanc


Agreed Lanc, it looks nothing like a Lancaster from that view. Don't see how you can see that CC


----------



## Dogwalker (Dec 28, 2005)

Uhmmm...   






DogW


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

nice pic, that hangar in the background is the BBMF's hangar at the edge of RAF Conigsby.............

and they look nothing alike!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 29, 2005)

Agreed. They look completely different. Only a moron would think they look alike ... well, CC does - so that explains a lot.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

I know it doesnt, I was seeing if lanc would agree with me, thus pretty much saying th Lancaster was ugly. But he didnt, which shows that heas a liar  What an excuse for being wrong, get in....



> Suprisingly theres actually some video footage of P.108s. I was watching something about bombers on the military channel and they had about 2 minutes of footage of the crews putting their gear on, climbing into the aircraft, and taxiing onto the runway. I wish I had a vcr so I could've recorded it.



?!?!?!?! Damn that would have been good.


----------

